# Deflasking Paph rothschildianum



## bigleaf (May 5, 2016)

Deflasking Paph rothschildianum 

1909 Paph rothschildianum 'Panda' X 'Super Wing'

















Deflasking Paph rothschildianum 'Giant Wing' X 'Pylo'


























Side by side


----------



## Markhamite (May 5, 2016)

Holy Crap! Gonna be a forest of Roths.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 5, 2016)

I could never untangle every single plants with paph flasks. 
Almost everytime, there were these little bunch that won't come apart. 
I'm not sure if it's the root hairs or what, but other genera was very easy to untangle for me. 

You got a lot of little ones!


----------



## bigleaf (May 5, 2016)

Ok. There are just 6 more Paph flasks to do. This is a good start.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 5, 2016)

Peter, thanks for showing us what you got and what they look like. I guess, Ill have to take back my statement that the imported flasks have less seedlings.


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 5, 2016)

Wow, That's a ton of roths! Good luck with them!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 5, 2016)

Cool, I just ordered that cross from Sam


----------



## abax (May 5, 2016)

Pretty babies! I hope I live long enough to see some
bloom.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 6, 2016)

Touch Orchid flask is a bit shook up. One of the advantages of Sam's firmer agar (but you have to break it up before compotting).


----------



## bigleaf (May 6, 2016)

Bob. You are not incorrect. Taiwan flask has fewer seedlings. About 25 that I counted. They are larger and easier to work with because of soft media

Flask from Sam's lab ship well. Probably has 30+ seedlings but they are more difficult to work with. 
I couldn't separate them all easily so I left a few clumps alone. I should just pitch them to trash because they probably will die anyway

Each flask has its own advantage 

I must these seedlings this morning. So far so good. Morning light shines on these. 






Once these have harden I'd like to sell some in compots. I'm excited about working with Paph flasks. It's new to me.


----------



## papheteer (May 6, 2016)

OMG such healthy seedlings! Good job! Do you use pure sphagnum? I find pure sphagnum doesn't work with paphs for me. I wonder what i am doing wrong.


----------



## bigleaf (May 6, 2016)

No I use fine bark and a small layer of moss around the roots
I'm going to give this a try

When I buy multiflora Paph from Frank Smith many years ago. They were grown in 100% moss in 2.25 inch pot. So I know moss will work for growers in warm area. 
Now I wouldn't do moss for Bracky. I failed miserably with Bracky so far. But it's fun learning what works for my growing condition. I don't like to water my plants.


----------



## orchidman77 (May 6, 2016)

I'd love to buy a compot when you offer them!!

David


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 7, 2016)

Very nice.

You will have a forest and orchid enthusiasts breaking down your doors in no time (well, the orchids enthusiasts anyways).

May be a wee bit longer till the forest appears.


----------



## bigleaf (May 22, 2016)

It's been two weeks. So far so good. I'm going to deflask another one without disturbing the roots (by not separating the seedlings).


----------



## Ozpaph (May 22, 2016)

If its a flask from Sam I'd strongly recommend you remove a lot of the agar first.


----------



## bigleaf (May 22, 2016)

Oh yes. I will remove thick agar before planning. At least this way roots are protected and later I can separate them.


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 11, 2016)

It's been 2 months. Seedlings look okay. I keep them hydrated and try not to forget to look at them once every 3 days.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 11, 2016)

Growing!


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 11, 2016)

Looking great! It's a long road with these...

David


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 12, 2016)

I sold similar roth flasks to a friend last November after AOS show in Reno. His seedlings are growing extremely well. Already this size. Ken is very pleased with the vigor of these crosses. But on the other hand he is a very experienced grower. 







I'm a procrastinator. Still have Paph flasks sitting under light.


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 2, 2017)

It's almost a year since I deflask. Time goes by fast and I had 3 trays of these to repot. First two flasks I washed out agar carefully and pot up individual plants in a community pot (recycle strawberry container). This process is time consuming and paph roots are thinner and break easily.



I ask Sam for advice and he said to remove as much agar as possible but keep all the seedlings in tact. I tried it with one flask last summer Paph Houghtoniae (haynaldianum ‘New World' X rothschildianum ‘Pylo' AM/AOS). And this method is working quite well. Seedlings have grown since.



I used fine orchidata bark and a small layer of moss at the base of container .













I was encouraged by this lazy method of deflasking that I went ahead and deflask a few more.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 3, 2017)

they look great.
Are there holes in the bottom?
What are the roots like?


----------

